# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  Asansambox Version 3.1.5 Released Add New Method For Reset FRP

## mohamed73

*Asansambox Version 3.1.5 Released    Add  New Method 
FOR 
Reset FRP 
Samsung 2016 Phones 
-Need active ADB For reset FRP
- You must Flash sboot + boot Files OR Combination Firmware For Active ADB
-Need Factory Reset and Write Stock Firmware after reset  FOR S7 EXYNOS PHONES 
FOR OTHER PHONES  *  *NEW ASANSAMBOX Can also Activate on Following Infinity Team Products:  - Main Infinity-Box
- Infinity-Box Dongle
- Infinity-Box [BEST]
- Infinity-Box CDMA-Tool    How to do that?   Read Following Manual  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Hua Team Manager  MR.AMIR HOSSEIN TAGHAVI  
Skype : Asansambox
Whatsapp : +989192446204
Telegram : Asansambox  New Asansam Software Download  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     UNISTALL ALL ABOUT HST IN CP AND REMOVE HST FOLEDER IN C:/ BEFORE INSTALL     
NEW GUI  NEW TEAM NEW TOOLS NEW METHOD NEW SOLUTION NEW UPDATES  Now it's our turn 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
BR
HUA TEAM*

----------

